# Felt Stock Wheels



## Gary D

Hi. I have a 2013 AR4 that came with Felt's Aero R3 AR wheels. I'm just wondering how these stack up to other wheels on the market. For example, what would these cost if they could be purchased on their own? Who manufactures them? Thanks...


----------



## Superdave3T

Gary D said:


> Hi. I have a 2013 AR4 that came with Felt's Aero R3 AR wheels. I'm just wondering how these stack up to other wheels on the market. For example, what would these cost if they could be purchased on their own? Who manufactures them? Thanks...


These wheels are lighter than a comparably priced wheel from Shimano or SRAM and offer greater rim depth. They would sell for ~$599 in the USA. Felt manufactures them. The wheels are not re-badged. We develop these just for our AR and they are now used only on the 2014 AR5 and AR15.

-Dave


----------



## easyridernyc

hey dave

why doesnt felt build more of its own wheels? i seem to remember mavic hubs and felt rims (maybe?) on my first aluminum felt. just curious...


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> hey dave
> why doesnt felt build more of its own wheels? i seem to remember mavic hubs and felt rims (maybe?) on my first aluminum felt. just curious...


The consumer market generally prefers a brand name wheel. We can easily survey dealers and consumers their thoughts of Zipp vs. Bontrager or Roval vs. MAVIC and gain an appreciation of how much the name on the side of the wheel can add to the perceived value.

As a bike snob I personally prefer to build the wheels I spend money on but I am certainly the minority.

-SD


----------



## notclinteastwood

SuperdaveFelt said:


> These wheels are lighter than a comparably priced wheel from Shimano or SRAM and offer greater rim depth. They would sell for ~$599 in the USA. Felt manufactures them. The wheels are not re-badged. We develop these just for our AR and they are now used only on the 2014 AR5 and AR15.
> 
> -Dave


Hi Dave, I own a 2014 AR5, I'm going to be upgrading the wheels soon to some carbon clincher (zipp 60, mavic Cosmics etc) I was just wondering if felt had the wheel weights for the r3 wheelset (Front and rear). I'd like to ensure I don't make a significant downgrade by adding a few hundred grams of weight! lot of steep hills as well as flats where I live so much be conscious with the weight.
Dont worry , I love the r3 and will keep for training but the new ones would be for faster rides and racing! Edit: I really do love the wheels, no faults as of yet except the skewers are not the best 
I would weigh them myself but they are at home- I am on holiday!


----------



## zpammer

Hi Dave,


What can I do best with my AR4 2013 with Aero R2?


I did not have any issue within the first month of use, but since the front derailleur cable broke and got replaced i've got big issues.
When I move my bike when walking near it there is no issue. When I sit on my bike and move myself forward by tapping the ground, the pedals are moving.
Climbing or push and pull the pedals on the flat makes a cracking chain / gear sound and when I stand I lose momentum / sag on the pedals. To make it funny, not in all gears but like 50% of them.


I have been to 6 different dealers after bringing back the bike around 5 times at the dealer I bought it from. Getting oiled, sometimes a replaced cable or a shortened chain, but nothing making the issue vanish.
One dealer however did nothing and claims the body causes resistance and the body cq wheels need to be replaced if I want to get it fixed. 
I directly brought the bike to the dealer where I still have warranty from. The dealer however claims the body is as clean as being brand new and there is 'nothing wrong'. Maybe in terms of warranty that is? They 'fixed' the front derailleur a bit and I got it back again.
As I waited for the front derailleur fix and the store was empty due to some WC football match, the guy did however encourage me to pick better wheels.


Do you think there is something wrong with the wheelbody or is there something else that might be worth a try?


Regars, Ronald
Holland


----------

